# Peeing in hammock



## moonstruckmuse (Dec 17, 2012)

I recently made 2 hammocks for my rats, and they LOVE them. They snuggle together super cutely and just spend a lot of time clambering around, in, on, through the hammock and overall thrilled. Yay! However... I noticed that one of them (or maybe both, but I noticed one doing it repeatedly) peed in it. Now, that wouldn't concern me too much - I'm planning on washing them), but over the last week I noticed that while he'll leave to go poop in the litter box, he often just pees where he's lying down. Both hammocks are getting soiled regularly, hence my concern. Is this a typical behavior? Should I just wash the hammocks more, or should I take it out until they ALWAYS pee in the litter box? They used to have a nest box (cardboard box) and they never soiled that. I just don't like that they're lying in urine. They're both young, and in the process of learning to use the litter box. I know they're peeing in the litter box frequently but wasn't sure what to make of this other behavior.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I would like to know what to do for this as well... My girls love to pee where they sleep. Why must you be so lazy little fatties 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Sadly, this is just a thing that some ratties do. The best thing to do is to switch out the hammocks daily or every other day and wash them with baking soda.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

My rats all have a corner of the cage they like to poop in but they all still pee in their hammock when they're comfortable, lazy little fuzzballs, haha.


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Maybe put a second close litter pan?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

for the record, i put a second litter box really close... they no longer pee as much in their hut  yay!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cervine (Oct 14, 2012)

My boys do it too. Sometimes they'll get up to pee in a corner somewhere, but most of the time they'll do it where they're relaxing.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yup same here! I got my boys an expensive fancy cozy cube hammock for Xmas & they SOAKED it in pee & destroyed it =/ Gomez hardly used it so I'm pretty sure it was Fester lol. But in general my boys pee EVERYWHERE & pooping is the same. Lazy fatty boys! I wonder if females are better at this stuff?


----------



## teaelves (Nov 13, 2012)

My girls have been doing the exact same thing, so I'm glad to hear it's normal. They have been dragging kleenex and bedding into their hammock and different corners where they sleep and I usually end up changing out the bedding in those areas daily because they are wet with urine. I also let them cuddle against my neck sometimes when wearing a scarf and they pee in that too when they're relaxed. So gross, but what can you do?


----------



## lenk25 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm washing all hammocks every other day too. Girls likes tto pee in hammock and boys likes to poop and still using their litter pans(3 in each cage!!!)..


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

My girls will poop on the bottom level. Only one will poop in the box. They both pee everywhere. Even on the sofa during free-range time. They barely use their hammock but I do change the rags they sleep in every few days: basically whenever I notice a bit of an odor. Just make a few more hammocks and switch them out.


----------

